# Sleeping Aldabran - cutest tortoise ever?



## AldabraNerd (Feb 5, 2013)

Dear All,
Here's a photo of a male Aldabra tortoise, who found the perfect place to sleep: 5 meters away from the beach, catching the very last rays of sunshine on his beautiful face. For some reason, I love the Aldabrans' eyelids. Their soft leathery-ness is in stark contrast to the shell & the hard scales covering the rest of the animal.







I am the luckiest man alive, to lie down next to this guy & briefly share his island


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, sounds like an incredible location, where ever you are! And you are indeed a lucky man!!  Beautiful picture!


----------



## Thalatte (Feb 5, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow! Simply beautiful!


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 5, 2013)

love this pic. thanks


----------



## laney (Feb 5, 2013)

Such a peaceful giant, so adorable


----------



## DeanS (Feb 5, 2013)

AldabraNerd said:


> For some reason, I love the Aldabrans' eyelids. Their soft leathery-ness is in stark contrast to the shell & the hard scales covering the rest of the animal.



I agree! It seems the only thing missing are eyelashes...they have the perfect eyes for it!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 5, 2013)

Great pic, they have the sweetest faces!


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 5, 2013)

Cute! Somehow it reminds me of a bug's face


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 5, 2013)

WOW!!! You are a lucky man!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice, they are real majestic tortoises!


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutly love the pic. Thank you for sharing your experience...


----------



## mctlong (Feb 5, 2013)

What a sweet picture - Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AldabraNerd (Feb 7, 2013)

DeanS said:


> I agree! It seems the only thing missing are eyelashes...they have the perfect eyes for it!



..now there's an idea for next halloween on the atoll! Thanks to all for your kind words; I'm glad you liked him!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes!! Cutest tortoise ever!


----------



## GeoGpp1012 (Feb 7, 2013)

Such an amazing pic ... Love it and what a beautiful specimen


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 7, 2013)

Your a lucky guy wish i had the room for one. Nice pic you have an eye for photography


----------

